
'A Terrible Slaughter Is Coming' – The Atlantic - fillskills
http://www.theatlantic.com/international/archive/2014/10/a-terrible-slaughter-is-coming/381157/
======
genwin
"9,000 ISIS terrorists". Geez, I wonder how many it would take before it'd be
called an army.

